# White hair algae



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Doea anyone know what causes white hair algae? How do I get rid of it?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

You sure it's not dying hair algae.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Actually...I'm not sure, here is a pic.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Did you put spider man in your fish tank lol. But anyway I'll do some research on this.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking staghorn algae, but I'm not sure. Try the spot excel method with a syringe, it might help.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, spiderman was here - lol! I have been trying looking this up too, but am just not sure. With the excel method, how much to I use? and squirt it on affected area?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I did this for BBA last year, but anyway I used this syringe thing I got from Walgreens. I turned my filter off and filled my syringe with about 1.25ml and I just squirted that bad boy. Try using a toothbrush first and twirl it, see how much you can get off first. How long do you leave your lights on, I'm curious.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

lights are on about 8-10 hours, usually 10, but the last 2 nights they stayed on all night. I need to learn to set that timer - lol. I get free syringes when I take my dog to the vet..although they give them to me free, the bill is always a fortune for the dog!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Your lights probably cause the problem then if you left them on all night. I would do 8 hours of light and fix the problem for the algae. Just make sure you turn your lights off lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

ok, I will do that. Today I am picking up some blue submersible lights that the guy at our lfs is setting up for me so there is light in the tank when I turn the finnex off. Then, I will try to figure out how to use this ZooMed timer..it either didn't come with directions, or they accidently got thrown out.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh cool you have to show me those lights.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Dude at lfs was too busy to finish the lights today, but I showed him a pic of the algae, told me it was string algae, and was actually a good sign. He gave me a wooden stick to roll it off the plants.


----------

